# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Ephedrine real/fake?

## DannyKlistko

Hey guys! I'm new here and new to steorids and performance enhancers as such.. I'm 19 years old, I've been training since I was 15. (just some basic background!)

Recently I bought some 'ephedrine' from a person I know, they where £15 for 100 tablets.. I've been taking 1 a day for the past 2 weeks..
and I've not noticed any difference.. for something which is known for having crazy results.. Ive experienced nothing.

The pills came in a clear plastic bag with no markings on.. also the pills have no markings on. 
I wasn't told what strength they where or anything..
I'm not sure if they're real/fake.. or if im taking them wrong or not enough..

I'm struglign to upload a picture, but i found one on google (I cant link because i'm new) 


can anyone with experience tell me if ive got the right stuff or not, also if im taking it wrong, one on a morning.. cheers!!!

----------


## DanB

they could be anything, you need edit out the prices

what you mean ''crazy results'' i think you got your idea of what it will do all mixed up

----------

